# JACKED!



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

my shit got jacked the other night. took my 4 alpine type r 12s, 2 memphis 1000 watt monoblock amps, ps2, and 7" panasonic flip out. i hate bitches that cant get their own shit. im only 16 and i work my fuckin ASS OFF for my money and that was a shitload of money to me. the crazy thing is they did all that shit while my alarm was going off!!!! i was out of town but my neighbors woke up and called the cops but by that time they were fuckin gone. i am so fuckin heated. 

but anyways, since that was like. . . fuckin 2 gs down the tubes, i gotta get me some knock on a budget. any suggestions? my boy has 2 12 sony xplods and he swears by them shits but i dont know. . . theres gotta be somethin better out there for a decent price. sub and amp combos please!!! thanks a lot guys


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

damn man, sorry to hear about the loss. and iam not too smart with in the car audio department or else i would suggest.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

16? lemme guess...you blasted your stereo everywhere you went and advertised your sounds? that sucks though. Ive had a few homies get jacked for their sounds. One got his whole burban jacked and stripped and another just had his navi stripped 10 feet from his bedroom window and they took everything. At least they left it all clean tho. I cant believe how those guys worked in the dark and were so quiet.


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

that sucks man, i swear by the dude on ebay who's sellin those Planet Audio refurb amps. but if your lookin to just throw somethin in for some real budget bump, there are a few places on ebay that have infinity 10's, 12's, mtx, bazooka, and alot of them going for .99+shipping. i picked up a few bazooka 12's for my wife's whip. circuit city got closeouts on those mtx amp n sub combos too, but i dont care for the amp.


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

That sucks, sounds like they knew you were not home to come out and catch them you sure its not someone you know?


----------



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah it sound like its someone that knows you. 2 years ago i told this guy i work with everyday that i was going out of town for the weekend and when i came back all my tools were jacked, but doesnt the dumass invit me to a BBQ and i see some of my shit. :biggrin: cops got into that shit


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

yea i definately think it was somebody i knew. just tryin to figure out who. i didnt really tell anybody that i was goin out of town so :dunno: i think it might have been one of my bros friends. thanks for all the suggestions guys. i think ima go with ebay. Bigdaddhustle, thanks a lot man, do u know the name of the guy that sells the planet audio amps?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

im 17 and my shit got jacked...only got my face to the cd player though...I just got all my subs out of the trunk a week before that too...They couldnt get the actual cd player brain out I had it in there good but with all the struggle some wires came loose and touched and started melting...I think thats the only thing that stopped them from taking it they saw sparks and got the fuck out.I know who it was though it was this guy I know and one of his freind they came over and was scoping out my shit the night before,Havent seen em since


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

i heard the new sony ones arent to bad for the price.I gave my bro the other subs i had and might get some sony ones.I know there not the best but I just want some bump in the trunk.all my cash is going for paint,rims,and the dros


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

http://stores.ebay.com/AUDIO-VIDEO-OUTLETS...2QQftidZ2QQtZkm

this dude also deals in some boss audio refurb shit for really cheap prices, but thats just barely a step above legacy.


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jun 1 2006, 11:05 PM~5536585
> *my shit got jacked the other night. took my 4 alpine type r 12s, 2 memphis 1000 watt monoblock amps, ps2, and 7" panasonic flip out. i hate bitches that cant get their own shit. im only 16 and i work my fuckin ASS OFF for my money and that was a shitload of money to me.  the crazy thing is they did all that shit while my alarm was going off!!!! i was out of town but my neighbors woke up and called the cops but by that time they were fuckin gone. i am so fuckin heated.
> 
> but anyways, since that was like. . .  fuckin 2 gs down the tubes, i gotta get me some knock on a budget. any suggestions? my boy has 2 12 sony xplods and he swears by them shits but i dont know. . .  theres gotta be somethin better out there for a decent price. sub and amp combos please!!! thanks a lot guys
> *


bro that really sucks, 1st and foremost you should invest in a better alarm or perhaps a clean hideaway setup, but you said budget.So I don't really know what to tell you.

Sounds like someone was watching you and knew what you had. Watch your friends closely.

But when you rebuild your next system try MTX. Hard hittin' bass. Cant go wrong there. Almost every member in my former club had MTX.


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ding Chavez_@Jun 3 2006, 07:55 PM~5546943
> *bro that really sucks, 1st and foremost you should invest in a better alarm or perhaps a clean hideaway setup, but you said budget.So I don't really know what to tell you.
> 
> Sounds like someone was watching you and knew what you had. Watch your friends closely.
> ...


ya i was thinking about the same thing somebody was watching your shit and probably knew you were out of town. watch around town and c who comes up on a system all of a sudden just my 2 cents


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks a lot everybody :thumbsup: what about m a audio subs? ive never heard anything about them but they are mad cheap on ebay. anybody know anything about em???


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

i bet it was your homies trynna come up fast! lol that sucks tho...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

you got to watch your back but you better watch your front cause those in front is the ones who be pullin stunts.sorry to hear about your loss homie :angry:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

I got my shit stolen waaayyy back in the day swore it would never happen again. Tell you the best thing you can do, I went to a specialty fastner store and got special screws,Have you ever seen the screws they use in public bathrooms their tappered so they go in but you cant remove them.
You can remove them you just gotta grind or file a slot on them to remove
you can always get some screws with a odd ball head that isnt used alot. Who's gonna run around stealing stereos with every type of specialty bit and or tools to remove them.
usually its some crack head with a power drill, a flat head, and a phillips bit and wire cutters. If they gonna steal dont make the shit easy 
And like the last guy said stealth locate your sytem and dont advertise what you got
But thats just my oppinion


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks everybody. great advice lo68impala and thats a good idea mrbplace


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm bro that fucnen sucks get star bolts (you know the ones they use on seatbelts) and be carful shoing your bumps around and turn it down when you get like 1-2 miles from your house!! i know how it feels bro one other thing watch out for the little car auido shops dont give them your addres caus some of them put your stuff in shitty so they can come and jack them in like a weeK!! fucken assholes got my shit too!


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

i know how you feel loc........it fucking sucks hard


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

if i were you id hop on the infinty 1230s.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been wanting to put razorblades under all the places where people always snatch stuff up by. At least they will get cut up in the process. Exacto knife blades work best, and the sharper they are, the deeper they go before they notice it.


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

then they turn around and sue you and end up with your car, the stereo and ur crib.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

buy a shotgun and advertise that in your front yard. least that works for me.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Jun 2 2006, 01:40 PM~5539346
> *16? lemme guess...you blasted your stereo everywhere you went and advertised your sounds? that sucks though. Ive had a few homies get jacked for their sounds. One got his whole burban jacked and stripped and another just had his navi stripped 10 feet from his bedroom window and they took everything. At least they left it all clean tho. I cant believe how those guys worked in the dark and were so quiet.
> *


KG hit it on the head. People want to have big ass stereos and advertise they shit, and that is why they get jacked. I like my music, loud, and inside my vehicle. But when your younger you do not understand. But it is a valuable lesson learned.


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 28 2006, 01:56 PM~5860204
> *KG hit it on the head.  People want to have big ass stereos and advertise they shit, and that is why they get jacked.  I like my music, loud, and inside my vehicle.  But when your younger you do not understand.  But it is a valuable lesson learned.
> *




thats the thing, i had just moved here when this happeened and had driven it maybe twice. i mean, when i drive it i bump it, but i didnt show nobody or anything, so i have no idea who it could be


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Jul 28 2006, 02:34 PM~5859833
> *buy a shotgun and advertise that in your front yard. least that works for me.
> *


what do you do to advertise it?
that sucks bout your ride ive never had anything major stolen from my car maybe a pack of cigs or somtin but ive been lucky i guess


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

i remember when i had the alpine sticker on the front windshield when i was like 16, i learned that lesson quick. you might as well put steal my shit please on the windshield.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jul 28 2006, 09:39 PM~5861780
> *thats the thing, i had just moved here when this happeened and had driven it maybe twice. i mean, when i drive it i bump it, but i didnt show nobody or anything, so i have no idea who it could be
> *


SOMEONE HEARD YA, THEY DONT NEED TO KNOW. I USED TO WAIT FOR PEOPLE TO DO THE SAME THING, SOMETIMES WE WOULD HIT THEY ASS, AND NOT KNOW WHAT WAS IN THE CAR. I MEAN WE DID EVERYTHING FROM ZAPPING THERE ALARMS, BI-PASSING THERE ALARM WITH A BATTERY WE BROUGHT, YOU NAME IT, WE DID IT. THE EASIEST IS JUST GO UP UNDER THE CAR AND FIND THE MAIN GROUND FOR THE CAR AND CUTT IT. MOST ALARMS ARE BASIC ALARMS, AND THEY DO NOT ADDRESS THE THIEF'S MENTALITTY


----------



## selle (Jul 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 04:36 PM~5847720
> *I have been wanting to put razorblades under all the places where people always snatch stuff up by. At least they will get cut up in the process.  Exacto knife blades work best, and the sharper they are, the deeper they go before they notice it.
> *



Had a friend that put razorblades under his side mirrors cause he lost 3 pairs in just two monts... he came out one day and there was blood on his driver door.... only problem is that two days later he found a big pipe tru his roof and a broken windshield :uh:


----------



## dsyukon (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss man. Fuckin HATERS !!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

In my hatchback firebird, I bolted my box down from the inside so you would have to remove the speakers to remove the box. And I used allen head screws to bolt them to the box. 

try these guys, they have all kind of fittings,

www.mcmastercarr.com

just type in allen head screws or whatever fitting you think of, they have it.


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 8 2006, 11:12 AM~5924991
> *In my hatchback firebird, I bolted my box down from the inside so you would have to remove the speakers to remove the box. And I used allen head screws to bolt them to the box.
> 
> try these guys, they have all kind of fittings,
> ...



damn this is an old thread but thats a damn good idea


----------



## Juicy (Jul 24, 2006)

That sucks homie...... do you have insurance because here in canada you pay like $200 deductable and get $1000 worth of your stuff back only.....


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Jul 26 2006, 11:27 PM~5849360
> *then they turn around and sue you and end up with your car, the stereo and ur crib.
> *


i dont think they can if you put a disclaimer, just put it in fine writing on a stickerand put it on both doors :biggrin:


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juicy_@Aug 10 2006, 05:46 PM~5943557
> *That sucks homie...... do you have insurance because here in canada you pay like $200 deductable and get $1000 worth of your stuff back only.....
> *



yea i got insurance but alli got is collision :banghead:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I got my Rnager broken into last night at my old apartment. I had been having trouble with getting my windows broke out when they break in, so I quit locking the truck. Last night they tried to steal my 4ch alpine amp, but I hard it attached well enough they finally gave up and left.... all I ended up losing was a bit of change out of the console. Luckily the fuktards forgot to steal my S-K ratchet and left a whole book of postage stamps. The even found it and just threw it on the carpets. At least I got some real retards. All I am out is maybe $10 worth of change, and don't even need to change a window. Still pisses me off... it was my last night leaving it parked outside. Today I took possession of a new house with double garage.


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

thats what i need, a garage. right now i just stay up all night with my car. im supposed to pick upa bucket for winter, a 150$ lexus es300, this thing is a true bucket,ill post pics if the sale goes thru. then i can park my caddy in my dad's garage for the winter.


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I've always kept my GTA in a garage back on the farm, where there is 0% risk of theft. But my ranger has been outside the last 5 years while going to university. I can't wait to have a garage, and be able to use a nice car again.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

man someone would be pissed if they stole my system out of my truck....i'd end up finding the sub on the passengers side in the bed of my truck 3 days later...LOL, only one coil on that sucker works now, blew the other one....this sux


oh btw, a garage won't stop ish, matter fact, it'll give the thief something to hide behind instead of protecting it, best place to leave a vehicle is out in the open with nothing around it for people to hide behind. also don't make it a habbit to work on the vehicle at night, this way if a neighbor looks out, they'll know better and not think twice about it.


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

At least a garage prevents them from knowing where the vehicle is. My garage only has back alley access and it is in a very safe crescent. The only way someone would know there is a truck with a stereo is in there would be if he followed me, which should be obvious in a tight back alley. The problem with leaving it out in the open is that they can hear the truck when your cruising around 10 miles from home, and then a month down the road see it parked on the street and know where to find it. I also live across the street from a flipping night club too. Can't wait to be outta this slum. Moving the last stuff (bed, computer, and clothes) out today.

And out in the open isn't always safe either. My buddy had his sony xplod 10" :biggrin: jacked while at Walmart at 2 in the afternoon!! There must have been people walking right past when it happened. No great loss though


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

garage = home owners insurance. and its alot noisier breakinginto a well locked garage then into a locked car without waking someone up. 
it really dont matter, if someone wants your shit bad enough, they'll get it.


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

Go Here!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

Go Here!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

wtf? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 15 2006, 07:04 PM~5975835
> *Go Here!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW
> *


*** :biggrin:


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

man fuck all ya'll they got some good ass prices


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 16 2006, 05:48 PM~5982017
> *man fuck all ya'll they got some good ass prices
> *


on MOST equipment. http://www.etronics.com has better prices on most of the rest of the equipment, i.e. kicker l7's and what not, you can buy em off etronics for half the price of most local install shops./


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 16 2006, 06:48 PM~5982017
> *man fuck all ya'll they got some good ass prices
> *


yes they do, thats where i got my cdt's and mmats from.... i got my autotek from www.ikesound.com, and wiring from www.knukonceptz.com


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Aug 13 2006, 04:12 PM~5959068
> *garage = home owners insurance. and its alot noisier breakinginto a well locked garage then into a locked car without waking someone up.
> it really dont matter, if someone wants your shit bad enough, they'll get it.
> *


x2....if they are determined enough they will get it


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Aug 17 2006, 10:47 AM~5986380
> *on MOST equipment. http://www.etronics.com has better prices on most of the rest of the equipment, i.e. kicker l7's and what not, you can buy em off etronics for half the price of most local install shops./
> *


 :thumbsup: I can dig it


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 17 2006, 07:54 PM~5990220
> *yes they do, thats where i got my cdt's and mmats from.... i got my autotek from www.ikesound.com, and wiring from www.knukonceptz.com
> *


thank you bout time someone know what im talkin about, i guess some people like to be overcharged :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 23 2006, 07:24 PM~6028238
> *thank you bout time someone know what im talkin about, i guess some people like to be overcharged :uh:
> *


not I :biggrin: bout a few pieces of my "stuff" from there, like my audiocontrol overdrive, and some neon tubes....and the neon tubes are friggin badazz, definately a color i've never noticed before in other rides, its not a glaring blue, but its subtle enough to notice :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Jul 28 2006, 07:51 PM~5861843
> *what do you do to advertise it?
> that sucks bout your ride ive never had anything major stolen from my car maybe a pack of cigs or somtin but ive been lucky i guess
> *



OMaha? That explains it


----------

